# Remedy/Diesel Mixture



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I know y'all are busy cleaning up the Edouardian Devastation and waiting on your FEMA checks, but does anyone know the required mixture ratio of Remedy to diesel for spraying cactus out of a backpack type sprayer?

Thanks


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

1qt Remedy + 3qts oil based carrier (Diesel)

http://www.dowagro.com/range/products/treatments/cut.htm


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

That will do it, seeing (remedy) just made me cringe though. Dad and I were talking last night he just picked up a barrel (30gal) for the tune of $2900. dang



Too Tall said:


> 1qt Remedy + 3qts oil based carrier (Diesel)
> 
> http://www.dowagro.com/range/products/treatments/cut.htm


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Dayum. $96/gal. It was like $70/gal last year wasn't it?


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

just remember to ALWAYS read and follow ALL label directions. pay attention to the "DIRECTIONS FOR USE" it says: "It is a violaiton of Federal law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its label". the state also has a law that states that "it's a violation to CAUSE this product to be used in a manner inconsistent with its label." this means that if someone gives you the wrong advice/suggestion on how to use it, then they as well as you could be held equally responsible... the state and feds take this serously!!! i knew a guy...

also, if you have any quesitons about the label, it would be a good idea to contact your local county agricultural extension agent.

rbt2


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Mixture*

We mix it with water with dish soap. Works just as well. With the price of diesel and the remedy it can really get costly quick. Also, isstead of spraying the whole tree we cut them off and just spray the stump. ewv8434


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah it when up quite a bit he said. The Grazon was still like $75/gal. this year, since the patent ran out it has actually gone down a little. As some one mentioned you can mix(remedy) with water and it works just get the leaves wet.



Too Tall said:


> Dayum. $96/gal. It was like $70/gal last year wasn't it?


----------



## CraigSch (Aug 16, 2005)

Try these web sites, they are suggesting Surmount.

http://texnat.tamu.edu/BrushBusters/PricklypearPadStemSpray.htm

http://www.cattlementocattlemen.org/uDocs/BrushBusters-Pricklypear.pdf

We used 15oz. of Remedy per gallon of Diesel and got a pretty good kill on huisache and mesquite stumps. But that was with Remedy NOT Remedy Ultra. I'm not sure what the difference is really.

Good Luck!!


----------



## lockhart (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are just after prickly pear, use Tordon. The active ingredient is picloram. Surmount has picloram and other stuff.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Ckill said:


> Dad and I were talking last night he just picked up a barrel (30gal) for the tune of $2900. dang


now'a days it's hard to tell if you're tell if you;re talking about the remedy or the diesel!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

some of the products that are being talked about (grazon, tordon, etc.) will require current applicator license/certificate. it will take a current applicator license/certificate to purchase those products. if the herbicides (that require a license/certificate) are sold to an unlicensed applicator, then the business and unlicensed applicator are both eligible for a fine. once again, i knew a guy...


rbt2


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

1/4 Remedy 3/4 Diesel is right as I have been killing SoapBerry, Pecan springs, Giant GreenBriar and Poison Ivy with it this year. WORKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Put the used motor oil to good use with the remedy!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

rbt2 said:


> some of the products that are being talked about (grazon, tordon, etc.) will require current applicator license/certificate. it will take a current applicator license/certificate to purchase those products. if the herbicides (that require a license/certificate) are sold to an unlicensed applicator, then the business and unlicensed applicator are both eligible for a fine. once again, i knew a guy...
> 
> rbt2


Is it Grazon or Pasture Guard that requires a license? I know they both work but don't recall which one needs the license.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

I mix Remedy with a little 2-4-D and have not found anything that it won't kill. I don't have any exact mixing measurements but I have been using less and less Remedy and continue to get good results.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I know that grazon requires one.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

rbt2 I know you were just spreading the word on the licence, just to be clear my dad has always held that and is up to date on all that is needed. I know you have it for Grazon don't know about Remedy. I have applied more of all of those chemicals than I care to admit entire summers have been dedicated to it.....probably shaved a few off the life span...I was always really careful but its inevitable. 
I will never forget I hit a stump(hidden in grass) with a 1000 gal. boom sprayer and it broke the 3" fitting off the bottom of the tank....... I laid under that thing using one of my pant legs to seal the hole for an hour before my dad got there....had that ***** from head to toe...sucked.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure where ya'll are getting your prices for remedy and grazon P+D, but I am a salesman for ag chemicals in Blessing, Tx. and we sell remedy for 72.50$/gallon, and Grazon for around 30.00$/gal.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Your right, I had it all screwed, up it was ~$2900 for the remedy and the grazon barrels. Around $70 and $30 a gallon.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Remedy between 90 - 100 bucks/ gallon at Tractor Supply.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

i held a commercial applicators lic about 12 years ago. remedy and diesel,yes basal(stump/stalk) tratment only. foliar(leaves) remedy and water only. any herbicide sprayed over the top with diesel will only burn the leaves off and not get down to the root of the brush. always use a surfactant for either. for pear, toredon is best.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I use 8 oz of Remedy to 1 Qt of diesel to 2.5 gals of water in my sprayer. Seems to do a good job on Huisache trees in my pasture. 

I do like the idea of using dish soap though.... I might have to try that.


The Producer's Co-op here in Bryan sells it at $99. I guess I need to go elsewhere to pick it up from now on....


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback.
Did a little experiment, empty beer can full of remedy plus a shot for good luck per gallon of diesel. The cactus I sprayed is all yellow and wilting and the waist high mesquite is all brown and appears dead. I guess only time will tell if I just killed the tops and not the roots like kweber warned.


----------

